

Chase Bank is canceling porn performers' business accounts - massappeal
http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/chase-bank-anti-porn/

======
mcv
It's more than just Chase being a judgemental prude here. Apparently, the US
Department of Justice is threatening banks with fines if they don't shut down
some accounts that are deemed "high risk", which are apparently mostly
accounts from people involved in the porn business. Even totally stable and
legitimate businesses.

The real problem here isn't so much that people are being unreasonable prudes,
the real problem is that they're secretive about it. If they want to ban porn,
they could simply propose a law to ban porn, and then send court orders
demanding that banks shut down these accounts. But that's not what's happening
here: the businesses are totally legal, yet unjust fines against banks are
used to coerce banks to close those accounts without a sound legal reason to
do so. It's a corruption of the justice system, and should worry anyone,
whether or not they like porn.

(Disclaimer: I couldn't care less about porn, but I care a great deal about
justice.)

